# can someone post the JAY Z MAGNA CARTA apk



## Spunks3 (Jan 18, 2012)

well, i will be honest. i have a galaxy nexus, which is a samsung "galaxy" phone but the market wont let me download the app. i was hoping someone wouldnt mind either posting the apk or send me a PM with a link to it in their dropbox/drive or whatever file upload sharing site you use. its free on the maret now, and all youll need to do is pull the app using either a file explorer like root explorer or adb if necessary.

thank you!!

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.samsungmobileusa.magnacarta


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

Why not just change your build.prop file to the s4 fingerprint?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Spunks3 (Jan 18, 2012)

Mellen_hed said:


> Why not just change your build.prop file to the s4 fingerprint?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


not really sure how to :-(


----------



## mrsmith (Jul 29, 2011)

If you don't have it by the time I get home, I'll grab it for you. I'm not burning my data plan for that junk.


----------

